# Emigrated Irish workers and state pensions



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2007)

Anybody who knows people who worked and paid _PRSI _in _Ireland _but subsequently emigrated and are retired or nearing retirement should mention to them about checking with _SW _in case they are entitled to any sort of _Irish _pension. I have several relatives in the _US/Canada_ who fall into this category and qualification for pension payments on the back of their past _PRSI_ contributions came as a pleasant surprise to them.


----------



## Welfarite (8 Mar 2007)

Yeah, good one clubman. Ireland has bi-lateral agreement with many countries other than EU members where Irish contributions can be claimed for pension purposes. Australia and New Zealand are others. I think there's a list on www.welfare.ie somewhere.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Mar 2007)

Seemingly one of my uncles who emigrated to _Canada _in the 60's is now entitled to c. €18K in backdated _PRSI _linked pension payments as well as ongoing payments from here on. Another uncle and aunt in the _USA _for a similar period of time may be entitled to something similar.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2008)

Just found out that the other uncle and his wife, both of whom worked here and had pre-1953 stamps before emigrating to the _US_, got a backdated lump sum of c. €60K between them plus a small monthly pension from here on!


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Jan 2008)

Don't forget to include your relatives who emigrated to UK.

Many people (women in particular) who worked here or in the UK and resigned on marriage and still live in Ireland are unaware that there may be a pension there for them waiting to be applied for either in Ireland or UK.

If you are 65 or over check your entitlements.


----------



## willmy41 (21 Jan 2008)

Isn't the pension age for women 60 in tne UK?


----------



## Marie (21 Jan 2008)

Yes at the moment but UK is in a transitional period and it will change to 65 over the next 5 years to have parity with mens' pensionable age.


----------



## Black Sheep (22 Jan 2008)

Yes willmy41, you are absolutely correct about the pension age for women in the UK being 60 but I was simply trying to cover both Ireland and UK in my reminder. 

I meet the people on a daily basis who have not claimed their pensions in either or both countries.

And finally a reminder to former women civil servants to do their check


----------



## Fauve (26 Jan 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> Don't forget to include your relatives who emigrated to UK.
> 
> Many people (women in particular) who worked here or in the UK and resigned on marriage and still live in Ireland are unaware that there may be a pension there for them waiting to be applied for either in Ireland or UK.
> 
> If you are 65 or over check your entitlements.


 
Hi Blacksheep
Does this apply to someone like my Mom who resigned on marriage (1970), but was not a civil servant. (Living in Ireland)
Thanks in advance
Fauve


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Jan 2008)

Possibly, but it would depend on how many years she worked and paid PRSI for  a contributory Pension at age 66.

Otherwise she may be entitled to  Non Contributory Pension (means tested) at age 66


----------



## Marie (28 Jan 2008)

B.S. - In that case is it 60 or 65 for entitlement to Irish pension for  Irishwomen living in the UK?   If a 60-year-old Irishwoman who worked for 10 years in Ireland paying tax and stamp then emigrated to UK how is the entitlement worked out?  Would the Irish pension be calculated on just the years worked in Ireland or on the total of Irish + UK contributions/years worked?


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Jan 2008)

Marie, Irish woman now living in UK having worked 10 years in Ireland should apply (on application available at Post Offices) to Ireland (Pension Services Office, College Rd. Sligo) at age 66 for her Irish Pension. 

She will have already received her UK pension at age 60 (perhaps not full UK pension) 

With 10 years working life in Ireland she should have paid 520 (or so) PRSI contributions. That should give her a half rate pension - current full rate  pension = €223.30. Therefore she should expect to receive €111.70


----------



## Marie (30 Jan 2008)

Thanks Black Sheep that is very useful!  A number of us emigrants presently in the UK will be in this situation in the near future.

In the case of people who worked in England for a number of years decades ago and returned to Ireland and who are now drawing Irish pension, should they apply to the Pensions Agency in England and what information would they need to supply?  Several older relatives of mine are in this situation and have never approached the UK pensions people for their entitlement.


----------



## Black Sheep (31 Jan 2008)

Marie, Your friends who worked in England many years ago should apply to The Dept of Works & Pensions in Newcastle if they think they might have an entitlement to a part pension (ie. if they have worked even 4 or 5  years there)

If they can find their UK Social Security numbers that would be a great help.
Write to them & give details of:-

Name & maiden name (if applicable)
Date of Birth
Adress here + addresses while working in UK
Names and addresses of employers in UK
Dates worked for those employers (approx)
They will then send you a pension application form

Good  luck!


----------



## Welfarite (31 Jan 2008)

Here's a link that might be useful ....[broken link removed]


----------

